# Advanced Power Supplies



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Road Racing - filtered and regulated Lambda 18.5 vdc / 29 amp unit w 1.500.000 mfd capacitor for advanced filtering of ac ripple.


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/newbombturk65/IM000183.jpg



Drag Racing - filtered and regulated Lambda 24 vdc /20 amp unit with 5,000,000 mfd capacitor bank for advanced filtering of ac ripple. 


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/newbombturk65/IM000185.jpg


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Big Caps?*

You think that one is big...look at this one (5,000,000 mfd) I added to the Lambda regulated drag unit....

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/newbombturk65/d5_1_b.jpg

Now that's a big one!....combined photo forthcoming....

Filtering is key to great electroinc DC power....who needs batteries?


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

We use Batterys at work. But then at work batterys are cheap and plentifull. Now for home that would be overkill for me.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

it's what you move up to when battery replacement is no longer cost effective and when you have no desire to maintain (re: charge) them. (especially when they are located indoors in an adjacent living area). I'd rather flip a switch and have all the amps juice I need. 
newbombturk


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Bleed down time on caps....*

Yes, both sets bleed down in less than one minute. The smaller of the two in 36 seconds and the giant one in 58 seconds.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

How quick if you put your tounge across the leads?????:tongue: 


Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I would think those caps are almost lethal, no? While battery gases can be dangerous in your home, one would think those capacitors are pretty dangerous if not properly protected. The discharge from a camera flash cap can make your arm clench uncontrollably and really throw a shock through your body. Wild power supplies there, but would seem a bit overkill, no? (no oun intended)  

I picked up a nice Lambda electronic 0-30 VDC, 10 amp filtered unit in a track sale pretty cheap and it's a good sized unit for a serious home track.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Mr Slot....

In a previous episode of our big show,I think it was you that made mention of wiring a bunch of wall warts together.Seeing as that is what I will be doing,any pics or tips on one of those deals??????

 

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Yep- wiring wallwarts in parallel is the alternative if you don't want to shell out the bucks for batteries or a filtered power supply. This will increase the amperage a little but not increase voltage. One thought though; if you payed the going rate for Tomy 22volt wall warts, you'd be paying $10-15, x 8 for a four lane track = $80-120. At that price you are not far from purchasing a nice filtered supply which is leaps and bounds better than wallwarts. If you can obtain wallwarts cheaply then go for it.

You'll be limited to the level of cars you can run with this set up though. Regardless of power supply choices, you also need lots of power taps or solder your connections for even distribution on large assembled layouts. Here's my old set up which was adopted by another member:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.That's what I am going to do on my set up.For now.

I have 6 wall warts so far from all of the track sets I just bought.So I am only two away from what I need.

Once I get the track up and running,and have a nice amount of different controllers to run different cars,a genuine "pro" power supply is on my "must have" list.

Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Mike-
O.C. N.Y.? Bet your area has gotten some attention recently :tongue: - I was there last year and flew into the little airport in Montgomery there. Can't remember the name. I didn't realize where I was until I saw the Montgomery signs. As we left the hangar to come back to Chicago one of the girls at the dispatch desk told me Orange County Choppers was 7 miles down the road. I would have ran down to the place if I knew that before. 

-Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Scott.....

Yep,this is the place."AS Seen On TV".You were at Stewart International Airport.

They're not too far from here.I don't see as many of their bikes around here as you would think.I do see them tho.

I pass some of them on the road sometimes,as they get some of their trucks serviced at the dealership down the block.I pass the old man a lot when I am up a little ways doing some shopping.

They opened a retail store that has some of the theme bikes on display.I plan on taking my son up there once the weather breaks.

Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool. Man those guys sure are busy. Yesterday I saw the Solidworks chopper for the first time. They designed it on a computer with Solidworks CAD software and machined most of the bike on CNC mills and a giant gantry water jet cutter. It was at "Manufacturing Week" at McCormick Place. It should be featured on an upcoming episode. :thumbsup:

And now back to your regualrly scheduled topic here...


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Got Amps?*

Cooling, more specifically temeprature control is crucial to consistent power. Make certain you place your power supply in a "shaded" environment and add an auxiliary cooling fan for consistent amerage output.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok,here is a question that sort of fits in this discussion........


I have 6 wall warts from the three reack sets I bought.Rather then buy two more,so I could use two per lane,could I just use three for two lanes???
In other words,could I wire three of these together??

Mike


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

I've been trying to gather some general guidelines to help me determine what kind of power supply I should be planning on given my intended layout, but I have to admit I'm still a bit confused. I'll probably end up with about 70-80 feet of 4 lane tyco track. We'll predominantly be running tyco and super g-plus cars. What kind of parameters for voltage and amperage should I be considering?


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

Have you checked out Greg Brauns site? Some good info and if you go into the POWER section it might help you out a little. 

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

This is really starting to sound redundant I bet, but thanks again for the information and links.


----------

